# Looking for a job - Oracle DBA



## RRJ (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi,

I'm an Oracle certified Professional in 10g/11g and Certified Expert in Real Application Clusters with 4 yrs of exp as DBA. I was granted PR sponsored by VIC. looking for a right opportunity. Can anyone suggest me on this.


----------



## maxtico1 (Apr 6, 2013)

they're are heaps of oracle jobs a variety of Australian Job boards


----------



## RRJ (Apr 4, 2013)

maxtico1 said:


> they're are heaps of oracle jobs a variety of Australian Job boards


Yes, I agree.. but those are for guyz who are experienced atleast 8 yrs. I'm having only 4 yrs of exp. that too i have only melbourne as my option since i got my visa under 190 subclass


----------



## consensual (Mar 17, 2013)

This depends on probably luck. l can see people who with few years of experience are getting the same pay as people with more years of experience (local and international). Just too many different stories around in Australia where people tend to endure when come here because they made a tough decision to come. 
l know it is very hard to get the first job but yet again, you have to watch out for many dodgy agencies and employers who tended to exploit new migrant. They know you need the job to survive and can't afford to get bad reference for the first job, and guess what they can 'do' whatever they want so to speak. If you will find their demand somehow like abusive and discriminating but this quite usual. 
A society with such good reputation internationally in gather donation to those needing countries like African but having thousands of children abused locally in the church yet covered up for few decades. 
Some how my view with Australian keep changing from time to time.


----------



## maxtico1 (Apr 6, 2013)

Yes, you have some valid points and whilst the abuse in the church is indefensible, i am sure every country has issues such as this. 

Keep looking - you will find a way here and it is a great country to live.


----------



## consensual (Mar 17, 2013)

every countries got child abuse cases ?


----------

